# Hive inspection 7-2-10



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

go to next reply


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30879060&id=1054141583 Finally maybe i got it posted


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

That only works if you are a member of Facebook.


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks beeslave, I tried to post other ways without success. open to any help


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Go to www.photobucket.com and save your pic there. Then you can provide a link from photobucket


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

http://s1021.photobucket.com/albums/af331/ken572/?action=view&current=008.jpg


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

It's hard to tell with the straight on pic but it looks like a few. It's normal.


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

OK, Thanks beeslave for your help


----------

